# Die gescheiterte Fusion und die Gegner der Angler



## Ralle 24 (19. November 2012)

Die gescheiterte Fusion wird zur Zeit überall diskutiert und durchleuchtet. Und wie immer, wenn etwas gescheitert ist, werden Schuldige gesucht.

Die Fusionstreiber machen es sich dabei sehr leicht. Schuld, und damit automatisch Gegner der Angler, sind diejenigen, die am 17.11. gegen die Fusion gestimmt haben. 

Ist das so ?


Blicken wir zurück.

Schon mit der Entmachtung der 12er-Komission durch Herrn Mohnert war klar, dass es noch eklatante Differenzen bestanden. Eine Tatsache, die sich in den folgenden Monaten immer mehr verstärkt, denn gemildert hat. 
Anstatt mit Dialog, Offenheit und Kompromissbereitschaft wurden Standpunkte bis aufs Blut vertreten, wurde die Gegenseite diffamiert und bloßzustellen versucht. 
Ja, bis kurz vor Toresschluß wurden wesentliche Karten, nämlich die Haushaltslage und die Bilanzen, verdeckt gehalten.

*Ohne Not* hat man versucht, die Fusion auf Biegen und Brechen noch in diesem Jahr zu erzwingen. Hat man versucht, den Partner nieder zu ringen, anstatt zu überzeugen.

Das Resultat ist bekannt.

Nun muss man sich wirklich fragen, wer die Schuld am scheitern dieser Fusion trägt.

Diejenigen, die bei der Abstimmung am 17.11. in Berlin gegen die Fusion gestimmt haben?

Oder diejenigen, die wider aller demokratischen Grundsätze, wider einer breiten Ablehnung in den Reihen der Angler und Vereine, wider jeglicher guten politischen Sitten und wider bestehender, eklatanter Gegensätze versucht haben, diese Fusion noch im Jahre 2012 unter Dach und Fach zu bringen ? 

Ich denke, diese Frage lässt sich sehr leicht beantworten.

Die abgegebenen Stimmen gegen die Fusion haben einen Prozess verhindert, der eine wirkliche Einheit der Angler Deutschlands auf Jahre hinaus, vielleicht sogar für immer, unmöglich gemacht hätte. Diejenigen haben ein Konglomerat aus mangelnder Kompetenz, fehlendem Demokratieverständnis und eklatanter finanzieller Risiken verhindert. Sie haben verhindert, dass sich Jahrzehntelange Mißachtung, Ignoranz und Überheblichkeit in der Vertretung der Anglerschaft weiter manifestieren konnte. 

Die wahren Gegner der Angler sind diejenigen, die nicht müde werden zu bekräftigen, dass die Angler keine Mitglieder in den Verbänden sind, wenn es darum geht Entscheidungsprozesse zu generieren oder darüber zu informieren. Die sich aber nicht scheuen zur Darstellung ihrer vermeintlichen Macht und Wichtigkeit die Zahl eben jener "Nichtmitglieder" als  Legitimation und Rückhalt für ihr Wirken aufzuführen. Und die komplett verdrängen, dass es eben jene nach Belieben hervorgeholten oder weggesteckten Nicht-/Mitglieder sind, die durch ihre Beiträge die Existenz dieser Verbände überhaupt erst ermöglichen. 

Die wahren Gegner der Angler sind diejenigen, die jetzt auf die wenigen Reformwilligen einprügeln. Diejenigen, die nun erneut versuchen wollen, diese Fusion im März 2013 zu erzwingen. Diejenigen, die nicht das Rückgrat haben die Verantwortung für das Scheitern der Fusion zu übernehmen und zurückzutreten. 

Allerspätestens seit dem 17.11.2012 kann keiner mehr behaupten, über wesentliche Dinge nicht informiert gewesen zu sein, kann niemand behaupten, alle noch anstehenden Probleme könne man in Nachgang einer Fusion mit links lösen. Es kann auch niemand mehr behaupten die Öffentlichkeit, die Angler an der Basis, hätten kein Interesse am Verbandspolitischen geschehen. 

Und alles, was nun in Gang gebracht wird, um eine Fusion im März 2013 doch noch durchzusetzen, ist wider der Interessen aufgeklärter Vereine und Angler, ist wider den gesunden Menschenverstand und wider jeglicher betriebwirtschaftlicher Verantwortung. Kurz, es ist wider der Interessen der Angler und eine Gefahr für die Angelfischerei in Deutschland.


Wenn denn irgendwann in Zukunft eine wirkliche Einheit der Angler in Deutschland erreicht werden kann und soll, dann ist es äußerst kontraproduktiv, nun auf diejenigen einzuprügeln, die gegen die Fusion gestimmt haben. Man treibt dadurch den Keil noch tiefer, trennt sich noch weiter von denjenigen, die auf Grund ihrer Einstellung und ihrem Verantwortungsbewusstsein der einzige Hoffnungsfunke für die Zukunft der Angelfischerei in Deutschland sind. 

Und im Interesse aller Angler in Deutschland kann man nur hoffen, dass das beginnende Erwachen der Basis, die aufkeimende Anteilnahme am verbandspolitischen Geschehen, kein Srohfeuer ist, sondern dass das Scheitern dieser unseligen Fusionsposse reinigende und wachrüttelnde Wirkung hatte. Sowohl bei den Anglern und Vereinen, wie auch innerhalb der Verbände. 

Es bleibt weiter zu hoffen, dass diejenigen, die sich in naher Zukunft weiter als ewig gestrige positionieren, die weiterhin Angler und Vereine ignorieren, die sich weigern, eine neue Zeit zu akzeptieren, von den zahlenden Mitgliedern auf den Boden der Tatsachen geholt und damit aus ihren sicher geglaubten Ämtern vertrieben werden.

Werte Angler und Vereine, jetzt ist nicht die Zeit zurück zu sinken und Verbände Verbände sein zu lassen. Jetzt ist die Zeit, aktiv in das Geschehen einzugreifen und Positionen öffentlich und laut zu vertreten. 

Die ersten Stimmen aus Vereinen werden laut, treten - z.B. im Forum des Schleswig-Holsteinischen Verbandes - mit kritischen Fragen an die Verantwortlichen heran. 

Gut so, weiter so.

Nutzt das Internet, auf welchen Plattformen auch immer. Zeigt, dass ihr wahr- und ernstgenommen werden wollt.


Wenn nicht jetzt, dann wahrscheinlich niemals wieder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Die gescheiterte Fusion und die Gegner der Angler*

Praktisch zeitgleich, wirklich aber nicht abgesprochen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253166


----------



## Knispel (19. November 2012)

*AW: Die gescheiterte Fusion und die Gegner der Angler*

Und was macht man, wenn der eine Verband kein Forum hat und der Vorstand aber auch auf gar nichts ( Mail, Schreiben usw. ) reagiert ?
Der andere Verband noch nicht einmal die Fusionsversammlung in Berlin mit einem Wort erwähnt ( der hat auch kein Forum und antwortet auch nicht ).
Über den verein ? Da bekommt man gesagt, wenn es dir nicht passt, kannst du ja austreten und man sogar von einigen Mitgliedern verbal attakiert wird ....


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Die gescheiterte Fusion und die Gegner der Angler*



Knispel schrieb:


> Und was macht man, wenn der eine Verband kein Forum hat und der Vorstand aber auch auf gar nichts ( Mail, Schreiben usw. ) reagiert ?
> Der andere Verband noch nicht einmal die Fusionsversammlung in Berlin mit einem Wort erwähnt ( der hat auch kein Forum und antwortet auch nicht ).
> Über den verein ? Da bekommt man gesagt, wenn es dir nicht passt, kannst du ja austreten und man sogar von einigen Mitgliedern verbal attakiert wird ....



Anschreiben und denen die Meinung kundtun.

Lesen werden se es.  
Kaum einer löscht ungelesen seine Emails, es sei denn diese werden als Spam identifiziert.

Je mehr die Verbände anschreiben desto besser.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Die gescheiterte Fusion und die Gegner der Angler*



Knispel schrieb:


> Und was macht man, wenn der eine Verband kein Forum hat und der Vorstand aber auch auf gar nichts ( Mail, Schreiben usw. ) reagiert ?
> Der andere Verband noch nicht einmal die Fusionsversammlung in Berlin mit einem Wort erwähnt ( der hat auch kein Forum und antwortet auch nicht ).
> Über den verein ? Da bekommt man gesagt, wenn es dir nicht passt, kannst du ja austreten und man sogar von einigen Mitgliedern verbal attakiert wird ....



Dann sucht man sich eine andere Internetplattform und nennt dort die Mißstände, sowie Roß und Reiter. Dann sucht man sich innerhalb des Vereins Verbündete und reagiert auf der nächsten Hauptversammlung.

Es wird nicht immer gelingen, aber nur wer es nicht versucht, hat von vornherein verloren.


----------



## Ulli3D (19. November 2012)

*AW: Die gescheiterte Fusion und die Gegner der Angler*

Ich muss mir mal auf die eigene Schulter klopfen. Seit Anfang Oktober bin ich auch in einem Angelverein, der, *ZUM GLÜCK*, nicht in einem Verband organisiert ist. Da geht es nur ums angeln und um die Geselligkeit.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. November 2012)

*AW: Die gescheiterte Fusion und die Gegner der Angler*

Ulli,#h

auch ich bin in einem Angelverein (ASV Petri Heil Richrath). Der ist jedoch in einem Verband. Aber trotzdem dreht sich bei uns alles ums Angeln und Gemütlichkeit.
Das eine muss das andere nicht ausschließen.:m


----------

